# ID Herichthys, cyano??? carpinti??



## Nuno Landeck (Sep 3, 2008)

ID Herichthys, cyano??? carpinti??


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

My first inclination is that is a Hericthys carpinte. I would need a better side shot of the fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

carpintis, cyanoguttatus dont have worm pearling on the gill.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

gage said:


> carpintis, cyanoguttatus dont have worm pearling on the gill.


Here's a photo of a Carpinte:










Here's a photo of Cyanaguttatum:










Other than just larger...the pearling is similar. Not sure what you mean by "worm pearling"

Mo


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's a regular Texas cichlid.

And I go by that because of the coloration it's more black and white where as the Green Texas is well.............Green. :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Aquamojo, i am possibly talking about the 'Escondido' variant, with the long slender spotting

ill use yours as an example  (which BTW is a beautiful specimen)

















see what i mean? the pearling on the OP's is also much larger then that of a cyanoguttatus.

and the head shape is very close to the same as well, i find cyanoguttatus have a different head shape, could be my imagination though :lol:

cichlidlover, using the flash will wipe out the carpintis color, i have had 2 carpintis in the past, both were white when the flash was used, which the flash is quite obviously used in this pic, you cant go by color alone!


----------

